# Hoplo Cat Fish comoatible with Cichlids?



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krnjOSSsyf0&feature=related

Specifically that species of Hoplo Cat Fish, are they going to eat the Cichlids or vise versa?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

If you're referring to the other fish in the video with the catfish, there aren't any cichlids, just a pair of gourami's and a male betta. Hoplo's are essentially overgrown Corydoras catfish, pretty harmless to anything bigger than eggs or small fry.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I meant would the Hoplo's eat my Cichlids, but I guess what you said means they are compatible. Do you know any where they are for sale?


----------

